# Boutique Wax



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone any experience of this mob???

http://www.mitchellandking.co.uk/luxurycarcare3.html

Been looking at Swissvax lately but just so happened to stumble across this lot.

Any good? The whole crystal decanter etc is just so OTT i actually quite like it..

Thanks

:thumb:


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks like my grans ashes lol...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

There is another thread on here if you have a search (might not be able to find it though as the search function on here isn't the best!)

Quite a new company but from following them for 6months or so they seem to be making all the right noises. A few people on here use their waxes (beau technique has a custom made wax called Melleligh or something like that)

I'll be getting the £99 starter set when I save up enough pennies! 


EDIT: I hear Philip is the one to go for.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A bit too '' Chesire '' for me, but i'm sure they do a decent job, gaudy pretentious casings aside.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Some good info on Autopia.org as well where Scottwax has been trialling some of the waxes. 

Alan W


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

They look like they believe their own hype!


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

amiller said:


> There is another thread on here if you have a search (might not be able to find it though as the search function on here isn't the best!)
> 
> Quite a new company but from following them for 6months or so they seem to be making all the right noises. A few people on here use their waxes (beau technique has a custom made wax called Melleligh or something like that)
> 
> ...


Yeah tried a search and even my usally infallible google 'SUBJECT - detailingworld' search, but nothing, as also said didn't know they were newish so that could be why.

May keep an eye out see how they get on, as much as I hate the crystal containers I think I hate them so much I like them...............

:devil:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Think if you speak to user name jj he will be able to help


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here you go JJ. 

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have one of their waxes... just used it in my lasted detail in the showroom...

Fantastic...

:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks all.........Cueball - which one? Any shots of final results at all? Any imrpessions on durability and water behaviour??

Thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I started from the Philip wax, and worked from there...

here is my thread with the first use

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263940

so far it is very easy to use, smells great (even the paint now smells nice) and since it's just started pouring down... beads great as well!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Just goes to show, you can stick anything in a fancy pot, crank up the price and it'll sell.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> A bit too '' Chesire '' for me, but i'm sure they do a decent job, gaudy pretentious casings aside.


Cheshire twinned with Esssex = Chessex

:lol:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

alexj said:


> Cheshire twinned with Esssex = Chessex
> 
> :lol:


To be fair both places have very low bicycle thefts!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I started from the Philip wax, and worked from there...
> 
> here is my thread with the first use
> 
> ...





pete5570 said:


> Just goes to show, you can stick anything in a fancy pot, crank up the price and it'll sell.


It is hard to deny the fab finish, not over blingy :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

They certainly look the goods, and offer something completely different to the rest! 
I'd like to try some one day, I got to go to Scotland in October, so I might have to pay JJ a visit!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its Meilluer amiller:lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262313

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263225

I was lucky enough to have John bespoke this. Top guy, great customer service and understandable as he is keeping a fine balance between volume as to ensure quality isnt compromised. Im very happy with what it brings to the table and so have been clients that have had it applied.:thumb:


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> They certainly look the goods, and offer something completely different to the rest!
> I'd like to try some one day, I got to go to Scotland in October, so I might have to pay JJ a visit!


Scotland fella? October? Best bring warm clothes bud it will be freezing here then :thumb:
Where you heading to?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know, but if its anything like my Cricket bat, it's probably alright!

Gone up in price since I had mine done! :doublesho

http://www.millichampandhall.co.uk/cricket-bats/bespoke-cricket-bat.html


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Its Meilluer amiller:lol:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262313
> 
> ...


I really like the look of this, when you consider you're getting a fully bespoke, hand made wax that comes in amazing albeit slightly ott packaging the prices are very reasonable. How well does the Mitchell & King range stack up to other better known boutique waxes such Glasur, Vintage, BOS, Crystal Rock etc when it comes to finish, beading performance and durability?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have used Mitchell and King Phillip wax.. and was very pleased with the results.

this is the only photo I have to hand atm..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I really like the look of this, when you consider you're getting a fully bespoke, hand made wax that comes in amazing albeit slightly ott packaging the prices are very reasonable. How well does the Mitchell & King range stack up to other better known boutique waxes such Glasur, Vintage, BOS, Crystal Rock etc when it comes to finish, beading performance and durability?


Meilluer will give between 3-4 months which is how I wanted it. The main aim was to get a wax which added that little something to the finish yet still be of good durability. This works well for me with regards to quarterly schedules which a lot of my clients like. Spa shampoo is a nice product and has extremely high concentrations and compliments the wax very well. Im sure armour is a more durable wax with ptfe involved. If im honest, BOS looks fantastic but I never got much from durability contrary to what statements have been made. The clue is in the name ( Best Of Show ) not designed for durability ergo shield was developed.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

I got a welcome kit with a 100ml pot of Pioneer wax last week and I have to say I am very impressed right from the start of my initial inquiry. I got the chance yesterday to try out the cleanser 'PURE' and I couldn't believe how good it was, I washed and clayed the car then cleansed using the white side of a tri foam applicator and the it turned black after doing the roof, it did exactly what it says on the bottle and deeply cleanses the paint and leaves it feeling like glass. 
The wax smells amazing (Battenburg scent), applied very nicely with a yellow applicator and buffed off easily, there was an area where I put it on abit thick and it dried out and was difficult to buff so a nice thin layer is what's needed.
I can't wait to try out the shampoo, I'll give that a go next weekend.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Without commenting on the actual wax those 'things' that the wax is in are hideous! Looks like someone has grabbed a 'thing' from the display cabinet in the living room and poured some home made wax in it.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Without commenting on the actual wax those 'things' that the wax is in are hideous! Looks like someone has grabbed a 'thing' from the display cabinet in the living room and poured some home made wax in it.


Horses for courses doc but the product inside is where it counts. Compared to the generic crud plastic pots around its far better quality and topped with it being a great product inside its a win win.:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Without commenting on the actual wax those 'things' that the wax is in are hideous! Looks like someone has grabbed a 'thing' from the display cabinet in the living room and poured some home made wax in it.












:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

pete5570 said:


> Just goes to show, you can stick anything in a fancy pot, crank up the price and it'll sell.


 but do enlighten use with what is in the pot or are you just guessing, some people are just so narrow minded


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

The Cueball said:


>


That's worth the price of a computer itself! :lol: :lol:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> but do enlighten use with what is in the pot or are you just guessing, some people are just so narrow minded


Well as we are talking about waxes, i thought it would be pretty obvious, Wax!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Horses for courses doc but the product inside is where it counts. Compared to the generic crud plastic pots around its far better quality and topped with it being a great product inside its a win win.:thumb:


I just think it would sell better in something more normal. As soon as I saw the 'things' I immediately thought gimmick. I have no idea what the wax inside is like but Nobody can deny that those things would be better served in the window of a funeral directors. The wax market has been stuffed with gimmick products and wild claims for years and at first glance you could be forgiven for thinking the same about this product. Just my opinion of course!

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Your right I do hate those 'things' and stand by my original comment they look hideous! Imo of course.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Your right I do hate those 'things' and stand by my original comment they look hideous! Imo of course.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


oh I agree... mass Market, cheap plastic tubs are far more appealing...

I'll remember that for my next hand made, 1 of bespoke wax...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> oh I agree... mass Market, cheap plastic tubs are far more appealing...
> 
> I'll remember that for my next hand made, 1 of bespoke wax...
> 
> ...


Well in a cheap plastic pot at least it wouldn't look hideous! Mind you I suppose if you bought some of this wax you could always use the 'thing' as an ash tray afterwards!

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

how about instead of arguing about the pots we talk about the wax? sounds more like a detailing forum then.....

heres another couple pics using Mitchell & King Philip this week.

















little arty type one (this is a different white GT3 from the one above.. white is a popular colour!)


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

First porker looks uber wet Craig


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cheers matt.. silvers not the most rewarding to detail :lol:

930 turbo.. quite the rarity these days.. 
GtechRob loves them... 

I think they drive horribly :lol: I'd take a White Cayman R or Red 997 GT3 if I was looking to spend 50K on a Porsche....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

moosh said:


> Scotland fella? October? Best bring warm clothes bud it will be freezing here then :thumb:
> Where you heading to?


Cheers mate! Edinburgh for wedding.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Doctor said:


> Well in a cheap plastic pot at least it wouldn't look hideous! Mind you I suppose if you bought some of this wax you could always use the 'thing' as an ash tray afterwards!


I'm sure if you bought this wax, you could get it poured in what ever the hell you wanted! It's just nice to see something different to the norm on the market now. Truly boutique!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Well in a cheap plastic pot at least it wouldn't look hideous! Mind you I suppose if you bought some of this wax you could always use the 'thing' as an ash tray afterwards!
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Or someones ashes! :lol:

:thumb:



CraigQQ said:


> how about instead of arguing about the pots we talk about the wax? sounds more like a detailing forum then.....


Whooooooooo sorry Mr. Mod...  

Hard to discuss the waxes with people that haven't used them though eh... 

And since all these bespoke waxes "should" be different... not really much to talk about with others that have!!! :lol: 

Yours looks nice, could be totally different from mine, but mine looks nice too.

There. Job done. 

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:

least now I know what its like to be a pre school teacher... two little boys bickering


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol:
> 
> least now I know what its like to be a pre school teacher... two little boys bickering


chatting... my dear friend.... chatting...



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

If you want to talk about big gastly containers- I have the daddy- 100% perspex! :lol:

Nice pics Craig. 930 looks like it has just leaked all its fuel though!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol I wouldn't be shocked if it had.. but it hadn't lol.. ground was wet from washing the cayman s


----------

